# Cool coffee shop name



## Manjit (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi I am looking at opening a coffee shop any suggestions on a cool name, preferably short and catchy..


----------



## GogFather (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone can give you a list of Bean/Grind/Press prefixed/suffixed names.

Without sounding too cheesy, if you truly want this coffee shop to be a success its best to come up with a name yourself, something you can get behind that resonates with yourself and differentiates your shop as an establishment and a unique brand.

with that said i'm sure there will be many who are happy to chip in some ideas


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

short and catchy is a rubbish name for a coffee shop...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Olliehulla said:


> short and catchy is a rubbish name for a coffee shop...


Great name for a miniature fishing rod shop though.

It all depends on the location & theme you're going really.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would look for a name that has a connection to the area.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

My fav from family guy


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This data viz is interesting, and possibly might inspire the OP (and at very least, provide a list of the names already taken!)

https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/a-taxonomy-of-hipster-coffee-shop-names/



ashcroc said:


> (Short & catchy) Great name for a miniature fishing rod shop though.


Actually I think you'll find that shop sells angling garden gnomes...










_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

